# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Pregledi as u BiH

## Lanche

Zdravo svima
Znam da je, zahvaljujući Ancici, nekima već i poznato osnivanje Rodinog sestrinskog udruženja/udruge u BiH. Ipak za one koji neznaju za nas, ili čime se bavimo, pokušat ću da nas pretstavim.
Zovemo se DjeCa (puni naziv DjeCa-Dječije Carstvo-Udruženje za zaštitu i sigurnost djece). Područje djelovanja je cijela BiH, a bavimo se problematikom zaštite djece u svim segmentima njihovog života. Strateški fokus za naredne tri godine je sigurnost djece u saobraćaju. (projekat As za Nas) u okviru koga će pored edukacije i podjele brošura u cijeloj BiH, biti organozovani i besplatni pregledi autosjedalica. Prvi pregled bi trebao da se održi u Sarajevu, u saradnji sa članicama udruge Roda, najvjerovatnije u toku Januara/Siječnja naredne godine.
Uz dozvolu administratora foruma, zelim ovu priliku iskoristiti da pozovem sve zainteresovane iz BiH, da nam se pridruže jer su nam potrebni članovi iz drugih gradova da pregledi ne bi bili locirani samo u Sarajevu. Nravano ovo ne isključuje da Sarajlije  :Smile:  Svi koji žele da pomognu da se stvari i u našoj zemlji promijene na bolje, neka se jave.

----------


## Amalthea

:D

----------


## Joe

samo da vas pozdravim  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

Bravo za vrijedne clanove udruzenja!
Ja bih svakako dosla, kao podupiruca Roda bez iskustva - da pozdravim vase napore i naravno docekam Rode  :D

----------


## Lanche

Hvala svima za čestitke, i naravno svi su dobro došli  :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Bravo!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## zgembo

napokon
jedva čekam

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Evo su mi obje ruke podignute sa dva prsta za šta god vam mogu ustrebat. I naravno, eto nas na pregled AS čim bude!

----------


## petarpan

:D 
i kao što već rekoh- rijetko kada sam na jednom mjestu vidjela toliko entuzijazma,volje i želje,kao kod vas ove subote   :Heart:  
sigurna sam da ćete micati planine po BiH!   :Love:

----------


## Lanche

> Evo su mi obje ruke podignute sa dva prsta za šta god vam mogu ustrebat. I naravno, eto nas na pregled AS čim bude!


Strobery Shortcake, super, nama treba jos ljudi koji ce sa sadasnjim clanovima pregledati as. Vec te vidim kao izvrsnog savjetnika  :Smile: 

Hvala ljudi svima za podrsku, nadam se da ce zaista entuzijazam i da nas odvede negjde  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Prijavila sam se i na vaš (ili ti naš) forum, bit ću i tamo. Rado ću se uključiti kako god me budete smatrali korisnom.

----------


## Nika

Lanche, pozdrav

 :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Pozdrav i cestitam na inicijativi  :D

----------


## Lanche

Nika pozdrav    :Smile:  
off: Danas je beba zvanično pronosala "Tatino čudo(vište)" 

Usput da vam kažem da su se stvari počele pozitivno pomicati. Obezbjedili smo sredstva za plakate i drugi propagandni materijal. Policija je počela nešto malo čak i opominjati (bar tako izvještaji sa terena kažu   :Smile:  )

----------


## emily

bravo za incijativu, zelim vam puno uspjeha :D

----------


## Lanche

Dragi forumasi i grage forumasice!

Konacno smo utanacili sa clanovima i clanicama udruge Roda, koji ce biti nasi dragi i pocasni gosti i datum prvog zvanicnog pregleda autosjedalica u BiH.

18. januar/sijecanj, u Sarajevu. Vrijeme i mjesto ce biti objavljeno za koji dan, jer jos uvijek cekamo dozvolu za koristenje zatvorenog parking prostora jednog trgovackog centra posto ce biti januar/sijecanj, a januar /sijecanj zna biti jako hladan u sarajevu, pa da se ne posmrzavamo svi kolektivno... :Smile: 
A ko zna, sa ovim klimatiskim promjenama, mozda nam bude i ugodan dan sa 15 iznad nule.

Molim sve zainteresovane Bosanke i Hercegovke i Bosance i Hercegovce koji  bi zeljeli da budu savjetnici za preglede autosjedalica da nas kontaktiraju putem email-a:djeca@djeca.org ili na telefon 033/465-683 da se dogovorimo oko detalja.
Veliki pozdrav iz suncanog Sarajeva :- :D )

----------


## apricot

naježena od (bosanske) glave do pete!

čestitam!  :D 

ovaj pregled propuštamo, ali utalite neki i za proljeće...

----------


## Mukica

super!!!
tak se sajba   :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

Bravo BIH!!!!!   :Heart:  

moram hitno da vadim pasoš

----------


## wewa

Cestitam i vidimo se ako Bog da!  :D

----------


## Nika

> naježena od (bosanske) glave do pete!
> 
> čestitam!  :D 
> 
> ovaj pregled propuštamo, ali utalite neki i za proljeće...



i ja se eselim nekom pregledu u sarajevu :D

----------


## wewa

> Nika pozdrav    
> off: Danas je beba zvanično pronosala "Tatino čudo(vište)" 
> 
> Usput da vam kažem da su se stvari počele pozitivno pomicati. Obezbjedili smo sredstva za plakate i drugi propagandni materijal. Policija je počela nešto malo čak i opominjati (bar tako izvještaji sa terena kažu   )


Lanche, moram upitati:

obzirom na nakaradnost naseg Zakona o saobracaju - kako policija reaguje na aktivnosti udruzenja? odnosno, ima li ikakvih sansi da se donese izmjena zakona pa da koristenje as postane obaveza, a ne samo jedna od varijanti?

----------


## nina14

Pozdrav iz Mostara   :Love:  
Strašno mi je drago što se ovakvo nešto događa  :D

----------


## triplemama

Jedva čekam da se to i kod nas desi. Nadam se da će se zakon promijeniti i da će se naplaćivati visoke kazne.

----------


## Sun

:D   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

bravo cure :D   :Love:

----------


## Sabina

> Lanche, moram upitati:
> 
> obzirom na nakaradnost naseg Zakona o saobracaju - kako policija reaguje na aktivnosti udruzenja? odnosno, ima li ikakvih sansi da se donese izmjena zakona pa da koristenje as postane obaveza, a ne samo jedna od varijanti?


Iako je ovo pitanje bilo upuceno Lanchi (a ona je sad u velikim obavezama) ja cu kao ravnopravni clan ovog udruzenja da odgovorim   :Smile:  
nadam se da vam to ne smeta 
Clanovi udruzenja su odrzali predavanja za policiju u Zenici, Mostaru, Tuzli, Sarajevu i Banja Luci o jako smo zadovoljni i ujedno prijatno iznenadjeni odzivom i interesovanjem nase policije 
Sto se tice zakona mi kako nevladina organizacija ne mozemo uticati na promjenu zakona ali se iskrno nadamo da cemo steci simpatije nekog parlamentarca ili cak stanke i da ce doci do promjene postojeceg zakona 
Mi kao udruzenje se stvarno nadamo da cemo bar iduce godine vidjeti taj zakon na djelu

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Lanche, moram upitati:
> 
> obzirom na nakaradnost naseg Zakona o saobracaju - kako policija reaguje na aktivnosti udruzenja? odnosno, ima li ikakvih sansi da se donese izmjena zakona pa da koristenje as postane obaveza, a ne samo jedna od varijanti?
> 
> 
> ...


i ja se zaista nadam   :Kiss:

----------


## Lanche

Ja sam mišljenja da je samo stvar toga da postoje ljudi koji hoće da se radi. Možda jeste teško, možda će ići teže nego igdje drugdje, ali ako zaista budemo željeli da bude bolje, rezultat nemože izostati.

Bitno je bilo pokrenuti stvari, a  onda se dalje to samo kotrlja. Rode su najbolji primjer, sad pomjeraju planine. A jednom su bili tek grupa entuzijasta željinh da poprave stvari u svojoj okolini.

Pa će i zakon da "legne".   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

A ima li nam jačeg motiva od sigurnosti *naše* djece?  A ako je do nedeostatka sredstava ima i ovo: 
http://bihamk.ba/index.php?option=co...mid=53&lang=hr

----------


## wewa

> Ja sam mišljenja da je samo stvar toga da postoje ljudi koji hoće da se radi. Možda jeste teško, možda će ići teže nego igdje drugdje, ali ako zaista budemo željeli da bude bolje, rezultat nemože izostati.
> 
> Bitno je bilo pokrenuti stvari, a  onda se dalje to samo kotrlja. Rode su najbolji primjer, sad pomjeraju planine. A jednom su bili tek grupa entuzijasta željinh da poprave stvari u svojoj okolini.
> 
> Pa će i zakon da "legne".


Svaka cast za polet!   :Kiss:  

U ovoj oblasti bar ima neke sanse - zakon je nakaradan, ali postoji, a i autosjedalice su stvar svakodnevnice solidnom postotku roditeljske populacije.
Kad se, pak, radi o MPO u BiH, bojim se da je situacija vrlo, vrlo teska i da tu gradjanska inicijativa ne moze pomoci...

Zapravo, zbog iscjepkanosti drzave, pa i Federacije, tesko je bilo sta postici - porodiljsko odsustvo i naknade, vrtici, zdravstvena zastita, sve je uredjeno na kantonalnom nivou.

Zato vam svaka cast sto ste prepoznali oblast u kojoj se moze postici napredak, od srca vam zelim uspjeh kojem se ni sami ne usudite nadati   :Love:

----------


## Lanche

Hvala vam svima. A naravno, slobodno nam se i pridružite, pa da skupa postignemo više!  :Saint:

----------


## wewa

> Hvala vam svima. A naravno, slobodno nam se i pridružite, pa da skupa postignemo više!


rado, cim ako Bog da budem u situaciji da postavim as u svom autu   :Smile:

----------


## Barbi

Samo da vam mahnem i poželim puno sreće na prvom pregledu.  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Lanche, Sabina...
Nadam se da ste svjesne da na ovom topicu očekujemo iscrpno izvješće popraćeno fotografijama!

----------


## Lanche

podrazumjeva se! a donijece i i Rode nazad koju fotku :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> podrazumjeva se! a donijece i i Rode nazad koju fotku


a možda i štogod pride.  8) 
šifra: Palma/boem/šamponjeza

----------


## wewa

> Lanche prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> podrazumjeva se! a donijece i i Rode nazad koju fotku
> 
> 
> a možda i štogod pride.  8) 
> šifra: Palma/boem/šamponjeza


da ne velim Jadranka   :Laughing:  ili ne daj Boze Saraj-Bosna   :Grin:

----------


## Sabina

> Lanche prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> podrazumjeva se! a donijece i i Rode nazad koju fotku
> 
> 
> a možda i štogod pride.  8) 
> šifra: Palma/boem/šamponjeza


a mozel i porcija cevapa   :Laughing:

----------


## Lanche

Pitala sam se kako se niko nije sjetio ćevapa  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ma ćevapi će se stinut do Zagreba, a kolači će preživjeti, možda   :Laughing:

----------


## triplemama

Jedva čekam 18-ti januar/siječanj i naš prvi pregled u BiH  :D    :D    :D

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I ja, makar da se vidimo. Ko će pitu, ko će baklavu?   :Laughing:

----------


## triplemama

Ja se samo nadam da neće snijeg zapadati jer dolazim sa malim sama iz Tuzle preko Karaule brrrr

----------


## Lanche

Besplatni pregled autosjedalica za roditelje u Sarajevo održati će se dana 18.01.2009. godine sa početkom u 10:30h na zatvorenom parkingu Hipermmarketa TUŠ. (Stupska bb-preko puta Interexa).

Molimo sve roditelje da na pregled dođu sa vlastitim automobilom i da uz sjedalicu ponesu obavezno i uputstvo proizvođača.

Toplo se obucite, a TUŠ je za sve prisutne roditelje obezbjedio i tople napitke. 
Dolaze nam i RODE, pa ce biti super! A oni koji ne dolaze, obecavam ovdje postavljam Slicice!  :Razz:

----------


## wewa

> Besplatni pregled autosjedalica za roditelje u Sarajevo održati će se dana 18.01.2009. godine sa početkom u 10:30h na zatvorenom parkingu Hipermmarketa TUŠ. (Stupska bb-preko puta Interexa).
> 
> Molimo sve roditelje da na pregled dođu sa vlastitim automobilom i da uz sjedalicu ponesu obavezno i uputstvo proizvođača.
> 
> Toplo se obucite, a TUŠ je za sve prisutne roditelje obezbjedio i tople napitke. 
> Dolaze nam i RODE, pa ce biti super! A oni koji ne dolaze, obecavam ovdje postavljam Slicice!


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ivanchica

Pa ljudi moji, ja sam tek saznala za ovo. SVAKA CAST!!! 
I ja bih voljela pomoci ako ikako mogu, pa eto stojim na raspolaganju  :D

----------


## triplemama

> Pa ljudi moji, ja sam tek saznala za ovo. SVAKA CAST!!! 
> I ja bih voljela pomoci ako ikako mogu, pa eto stojim na raspolaganju  :D


Obavezno dođi na pregled, a  tamo će biti svi pa se možeš dogovoriti.

----------


## Ivanchica

> Ivanchica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa ljudi moji, ja sam tek saznala za ovo. SVAKA CAST!!! 
> I ja bih voljela pomoci ako ikako mogu, pa eto stojim na raspolaganju  :D
> 
> 
> Obavezno dođi na pregled, a  tamo će biti svi pa se možeš dogovoriti.


Obavezno dolazim  :D

----------


## triplemama

Znači da tražimo trudnicu u poodmakloj trudnoći i naći će mo Ivanchicu   :Love:

----------


## slonić tonić

Jedva čekam pregled  :D

----------


## apricot

dovedite prijatelje, susjede, poznanike, kolege s posla...
što veći odjek bude ovaj prvi put, ljudi će prije shvatiti važnost korištenja AS...

nadam se da će vam u subotu biti lijepo vrijeme i da će se ekipa dobro namučiti oko broja sjedalica  :D

----------


## Ivanchica

> Znači da tražimo trudnicu u poodmakloj trudnoći i naći će mo Ivanchicu



hehehe, bas tako. Nece me biti tesko naci  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanchica

> nadam se da će vam u subotu


Mislis u nedjelju!?

----------


## slonić tonić

> triplemama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znači da tražimo trudnicu u poodmakloj trudnoći i naći će mo Ivanchicu  
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe, bas tako. Nece me biti tesko naci


Jest ako te ne zamijene sa mnom   :Grin:

----------


## triplemama

znači tonić slonić i ivanchica sa stomaćićima    :D    :D 
Ponesite i nove sjedalice za male bebuške da budu spremne kada bebe stignu. 
I za velike naravno

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Emina je jako bolesna, sumnjamo i na upalu uha. Molim Boga da bar malo ozdravi do nedelje  :Crying or Very sad:  (ne naravno samo zbog pregleda, mada je tako zvučalo :/ )

----------


## apricot

Iz Sarajeva stižu krasni izvještaji, ali rascjepkani  :D 

Sarajlije, objedinite to u veliki izvještaj...

----------


## Lanche

Ja nista ne postavljam dok ne budemo imali finalni izvjestaj i sve slike (a njih cemo imati tek kada nam i Rodini savjetnici posalju svoje).
Mogu samo reci: bilo je fenomenalno!  :Razz:  Hvala svima koji ste na bilo koji nacin (racuna se i dobre misli) doprinjeli uspjehu prvog pregleda as u Bosni i Hercegovini!  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

baš mi je drago da vam je akcija tako dobro prošla.  :Love:

----------


## vissnja

Priču, priču!!!
Slike, slike!!!
I da tagujete svaku, da znam koja je koja   :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Bilo je super, ja pričala sa ženama, MM je bio zadužen za tehničke detalje   :Grin:  
Dobila sam i pregršt Rodinih brošurica od wewe  :D  :D 
Nisam upratila sve relevantne osobe   :Sad:  
I morat ćemo ovo ponovit, po ljepšem vremenu, na Vrelu Bosne, djeci prostremo deke na travu, lubenice u Bosnu, raspalimo roštilj i pregledamo AS-ove   :Laughing:  
Možemo tu uključit i prezentaciju platnenih Rodinih pusa i napravit  :shock: masovnu prezentaciju dojenja u javnosti. 
Što fukara zamisli ni pun brod para ne može platit   :Laughing:

----------


## vissnja

Jel mi treba pasoš da dođem kod vas?
Da počnem da skupljam dokumenta.

----------


## ninet

Treba Visnjice!

A sada - veliko HVALA - kako Udruzenju DjeCA,tako i nasim Rodama za organizaciju ovog pregleda. Zao mi je da nisam mogla vise doprinijeti samoj organizaciji.
A koliko nam je Pticica divna, necu pricati jer i sami to znate. Ali eto - kad je moj skepticni muz bio odusevljen pa poslije rekao da mu je bas drago da smo bili.....imamo jos jedan dokaz uspjesne akcije i vrhunskih 
savjet(nic)a.

----------


## zgembo

> Jel mi treba pasoš da dođem kod vas?
> Da počnem da skupljam dokumenta.


izvinjavam se ninet ali pasos nije potreban za prelazak granice BiH-HR i BiH-Srbija il iCG
samo lična/osobna
eventualno ako mislite vrsiti povrat poreza ako ste nesto kupili e onda treba

----------


## Lanche

Da ne bih sad ponovo pisala, necete se ljutiti da kopiram tekst sa naseg portala (djelimicno)

_Udruženje "DjeCa" je jučer, dana 18.01.2009. godine u trajanju od 10:30 do 13:30h na zatvorenom parkingu hipermarketa Tuš u Sarajevu održalo prvi besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Bosni i Hercegovini. Specijalni gosti pregleda autosjedalica bili su članovi Udruge "Roda" iz Hrvatske, dok su članovi udruženja Roditelj iz Srbije bili spriječeni u dolasku. 

Unatoč činjenici da je ovo bio prvi pregled u našoj zemlji odziv roditelja je bio veći od očekivanog. Planirano je da pregled traje do 13h, no zbog prevelikog interesa roditelja, isti smo bili prinuđeni produžiti za pola sata. Ukupno je urađena kontrola 22 autosjedalice, dok su pojedini roditelji i budući roditelji došli samo da bi dobili pravilne informacije vezano za izbor i upotrebu autosjedalica.

Želimo se zahvaliti medijima koji su propratili ovaj današnji događaj i na taj način doprinijeli promociji upotrebe autosjedalica, a samim tim i sigurnosti naših najmlađih u prometu, zatim našem partneru na projektu Općoj Bolnici "Prim. dr. Abdulah Nakaš" Sarajevo, Gradu Sarajevo koji je pokrovitelj, fondaciji "Krila nade", te hipermarketu Tuš koji sponzorisao prvi pregled autosjalica u našoj zemlji, članovima Udruge Roda, "Udruženju Neonatologa i Intenzivista Federacije Bosne i Hercegovine", Ministarstvu Unutrašnjih poslova Federacije Bosne i Hercegovine i Ministarstvu Unutrašnjih Poslova Republike Srpske i Kantonalnim Ministarstvima Unutrašnjih Poslova na pruženoj podršci, firmi Pampers koja je sponzorisala štampanje edukativnih brošura kao i svim pojedincima koji su dali svoj doprinos da bi ovaj događaj prošao uspješno.
(molim moderatora da ako sam sad krsila ovim pravilo foruma, da me ne banuje, ja cu obrisati sve sto je sporno)   _ 


Hvala vam svima koji ste došli, hvala Rodama što su se odazvale da budu naši gosti i što su pomogle da ovaj prvi BiH pregled uspješno provedemo, i naravno hvala svima za podršku!

----------


## vještičica

vissnja za tebe i TM ne treba pasoš, ali za tvoju šmizlu treba

__________________________________________________


Koliko ja vidim, moraću zasukati rukave pa uraditi nešto u BL po pitanju AS... biće da nije dovoljno što stalno pričam o uokolo o neophodnosti upotrebe navedenih  :Grin: 
Ali teško da ću išta uspjeti prije proljeća  :Sad: 

*Apri* ima li išta od onog postera što smo pričale? To bar mogu, da ga okačim na vidno i prometno mjesto  :Wink:  (dozvoljeno mi je na neviđeno :D)

----------


## apricot

ajde da se dogovrimo kad ćeš biti u BL, pa da pošaljemo autobusom štogod

----------


## triplemama

Vještičice sigurno nisi bila u BL ovih dana, jer su postavljena 2 jumbo plakata u BL od udruženja DjeCa  :D     :D

----------


## vještičica

apri, u BL sam za vikend, slavimo rođendan  :Smile: 

triplemama gdje su plakati?

----------


## nina14

jako mi je drago što je tako dobro prošlo  :D

----------


## Lanche

Mi na lageru imamo jos oko 50 minimalno plakata, napravljeni su u okviru ove kampanje. Samo nam trebaju dobrovoljci da ih se polijepi. Dimenzije su 70x50 dakle standardni plakati.
i bilo bi super ako bi nam se neko iz Banja Luke i Mostara pridruzio, jer je planirano da se zbog udaljenosti u nekom vremenu kad budu uslovi steknuti otvori ured u tuzli banja luci i mostaru

----------


## triplemama

> apri, u BL sam za vikend, slavimo rođendan 
> 
> triplemama gdje su plakati?


Ja ti ne znam objasniti ali u Rosuljama i kod integralove zgrade.

----------


## vještičica

znam gdje bi to moglo biti  :Wink:  baš ću baciti pogled kad se vratim kući

----------


## tweety

> ajde da se dogovrimo kad ćeš biti u BL, pa da pošaljemo autobusom štogod


Apri, mi nismo ponijeli pa ne znaš, ali naši su domaćini napravili lijepe domaće plakate 50x70cm.

Vještičice, poveži se sa Lanche da ti to pošalje.

----------


## Mukica

sa stranica Federalnog ministarstva unutrašnjih poslova
ima i par slika




> 20.01.2009
> *U Sarajevu obavljen besplatan pregled dječijih autosjedalica, koje su Zakonom o osnovama bezbjednosti saobraćaja na putevima u BiH obavezne
> *
> 
> SARAJEVO, 20. januar/siječanj 2009. – Udruženje za zaštitu i sigurnost djece DjeCa (Dječije Carstvo) iz Sarajeva, proteklog vikenda, tačnije, u nedjelju 18. januara 2009. godine na Stupu je organizovalo besplatan pregled AS-a (autosjedalica) za djecu.
> Ovu akciju podržalo je i Federalno ministarstvo unutrašnjih poslova, budući da je projekt „Prevencije smrtnosti djece upotrebom autosjedalica“ podržan Dokumentom „Polazne osnove strategije sigurnosti drumskog saobraćaja 2008.-2013“., koji provodi Federalno ministarstvo unutrašnjih poslova.
> 
> Zakonom o osnovama bezbjednosti saobraćaja na putevima u BiH propisana je obavezna upotreba autosjedalica.
> 
> ...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Evo još slika na našem portalu:
http://djeca.org/site/index.php?opti...id=7&Itemid=58
P.S. Ovaj visoki u crvenoj jakni i majici što ozbiljno sluša savjetnike je moj   :Grin:  
Možete li nam reći koji su savjetnici ispred Rode bili (znam samo svoju Natašu), please!

----------


## Mukica

tweety
i jedan decko sto nije na forumu

----------


## Ancica

> Možete li nam reći koji su savjetnici ispred Rode bili (znam samo svoju Natašu), please!


Tweety i Ino (nije na forumu)   :Smile:

----------


## Lanche

Ove slike sto je Strowbery postavila: 
onom novinaru iz weeka se pravo svidjela vasa sjedalica, cim je ovoliko slika usmjerio na nju  :Smile:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## triplemama

Evo da i ja postavim link na svoj album sa slikama sa pregleda AS

http://picasaweb.google.hr/triplemam...regled18012009

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Tvoje su baš efektne!

----------


## apricot

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Možete li nam reći koji su savjetnici ispred Rode bili (znam samo svoju Natašu), please!
> 
> 
> Tweety i Ino (nije na forumu)


i wewa!

----------


## ninet

> Evo još slika na našem portalu:
> http://djeca.org/site/index.php?opti...id=7&Itemid=58
> P.S. *Ovaj visoki u crvenoj jakni i majici što ozbiljno sluša savjetnike je moj *  
> Možete li nam reći koji su savjetnici ispred Rode bili (znam samo svoju Natašu), please!


Jesi ti u medjuvremenu promijenila muza?   :Laughing:  Mislim izgleda skroz drukcije nego na avataru onomad....  :Grin:

----------


## wewa

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> ...


ali kao ispomoc, a ne savjetnica  :Wink: 
nemam jos "papira"   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Jesi ti u medjuvremenu promijenila muza?   Mislim izgleda skroz drukcije nego na avataru onomad....


Nisam   :Laughing:  
Bunio se je cijelo vrijeme dok je bio na avataru, a komentar na onu sliku je bio "imao sam i boljih faca"   :Grin:

----------


## Lanche

Sve slike koje smo imali su konačno postavljene u galeriju. Izvještaj poslat kolegama iz Rode, a ovako neslužbeno:
22 autosjedalice, 20 automobila, dvije sjedalice od 22 nisu trebale nikakvu korekciju.

----------


## ra

meni je ovo jedan od dražih pregleda, 
bilo je prekrasno biti dio vašeg tima   :Love:  

i obavezno ljetna repriza, da vam se pridružim i u "slobodnom programu"!

----------


## ra

> ninet prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Jesi ti u medjuvremenu promijenila muza?   Mislim izgleda skroz drukcije nego na avataru onomad.... 
> 
> 
> Nisam   
> Bunio se je cijelo vrijeme dok je bio na avataru, a komentar na onu sliku je bio "imao sam i boljih faca"


  :Laughing:

----------


## Lanche

Hvala ra. Znam sa sigurnošću da u ime svih članova našeg udruženja mogu reći DOBRO DOŠLA si na svaki pregled koji budemo održavali. Još ako nam Anche dodje sad na ljeto biće to najbolji pregled as u istoriji!  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Lanche

Da ne otvaram novu temu, (da ne zloupotrebljavam dobrodušnost i velikodušnost domaćina) :

Novi pregled autosjedalica u BiH zakazan je u Tuzli, 29.03. 2009. sa početkom u 11:00h do 13:00h, na parking iza Omege. Ako se šta iskomplikuje javimo na vrijeme.

Svi roditelji koji žele da dođu su dobro došli!

----------


## Lanche

Zbog tehničkih i administrativnih razloga, pregled as u Tuzli će se održati na parkingu preko puta stare Lesnine. Datum i vrijeme održavanja termina ostaju nepromjenjeni.

----------


## triplemama

Samo da još jednom posjetim na pregled koji je ove nedelje  :D  :D  :D

----------


## wewa

Zelim vam silnu guzvu i puno kvalitetnog umora   :Kiss:  
jedva cekam izvjestaj!

----------


## Lanche

Wewa, hvala!! Mada definitivno ce nedostajati i rodina ekipa...a i mufini  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

> Wewa, hvala!! Mada definitivno ce nedostajati i rodina ekipa...a i mufini


znas kako je bilo na olimpijadi prije sarajevske? see you again in Sarajevo!  :D

----------


## Lanche

Da, sarajevo dolazi poslije Tuzle, u aprilu je opet sarajevski, a onda Banja Luka pa Mostar, u maju  :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

:D

----------


## zgembo

buduci da sam izgleda ja prva stigla kuci iz Tuzle evo informacije iz prve ruke: padala kisa, ruzno vrijeme, ali ipak je bilo cini mi se 8 autodsjedalica
od trenutka kada je kisa prestala padati. Kako je pregled bio organozovan na parkingu u centru grada savjeti su se dijelili i roditeljima koji su samo tu htjeli parkirati i pobjeci od nas 
 :Smile:  
tesko nam mogu umaci

----------


## Lanche

Zgembo, forumski fanatiiče! jesi li bar jaknu skinula?  :Smile: 
Bilo je super, ja sam bila na početku demoralizirana, nikog živog nije bilo, kiša lije....
Na kraju smo opet ostali duže od predviđenog vremena :Smile:

----------


## zgembo

I kafu skuhala  :Laughing:   pa reko red je da se svijet obavijesti o najnovijim informacijama
A i ko se javlja

----------


## dacabl

Joj pa ja tek sad vidim sve ovo.Odusevljena sam sto i kod nas postoji ovakvo udruzenje.Zivim u Banja Luci i ako bilo kako mogu pomoci stojim na raspolaganju. :D

----------


## daddycool

bravo susjedi  :D

----------


## triplemama

*dacabl* pregled u Banja Luci bi trebao biti u maju ako sa ne varam i naravno da možeš pomoći i baš ti hvala na ponudi     :Kiss:   :Love:  
Javi se meni ili Lanche na PP ako želiš

*daddycool* HVALA  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ancica

Bravo!

----------


## Lanche

da, planirano je nekad u aprilu ili maju (mostar i banja luka, pa neznam sta je prvo jos nismo usaglasili) ali stavicemo i ovdje obavjest :Smile: .
Što se tiče pomoći, planirano je da se u BL, Tuzli i Mostaru ili Širokom Brijegu inicijalno naprave podružnice čim bude bilo dovoljno članova (čitaj 3)
btw, triplemama, slušala sam tvoje gostovanje na radiju, bila si ekstra     :Smile: !!!

----------


## vještičica

Auto nemamo, al' imamo AS  :Grin:  možda dedu nagovorimo da dođe autom, ako ne zbriše u baštu  :Wink: 
Prijavljujem se za pomoć u BL, ako budem fizički prisutna u gradu. Ako ne, šaljem šmizlu i MM-a na druženje  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

bravo za sve vrijedne rucice, vec aktivne i nove!  :D

----------


## Lanche

http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=10&Itemid=58
 evo malo sličica sa tuzlanskog okupljanja...
Vještičica, dođeš ako ništa da se upoznamo  :Smile: 
Ja se već polagano spremam u pohod na medije da bi nas malo pomenuli i pregled i da upoznamo ljude sa tim što radimo, mada na kraju se pokazalo da forumi odrade najveću ulogu, mahom dođe raja sa foruma...
Danas krećemo u utvrđivanje termina kad se u BL ide...

----------


## pujica

bravo cure  :D

----------


## Lanche

> bravo cure  :D


 :Smile: 

Ja maloprije čitam po portalu za dojenje tekstove, i vidim da je pregled u Puli kad i naš u Tuzli  :Smile:

----------


## rioss

LANCE-- slucajno otvorila ovaj link i na moje ogromno iznenadenje to je ono sto sam trazila.
zivim u sirokim brijegu i sa par majki prijateljica zelim pokrenuti udrugu za mame i djecu a sad vidim da vec ima pokrenuta krasna udruga DjeCA.

zato javljam se da sam na raspolaganji da budem pokretac udruge DjeCA u Sirokom Brijegu.

javi se sto prije jedva cekam suradnju :D

----------


## Nika

krasno vam ide
bravo ekipo :D   :Love:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> LANCE-- slucajno otvorila ovaj link i na moje ogromno iznenadenje to je ono sto sam trazila.
> zivim u sirokim brijegu i sa par majki prijateljica zelim pokrenuti udrugu za mame i djecu a sad vidim da vec ima pokrenuta krasna udruga DjeCA.
> 
> zato javljam se da sam na raspolaganji da budem pokretac udruge DjeCA u Sirokom Brijegu.
> 
> javi se sto prije jedva cekam suradnju :D


Sa radošću vas očekujemo na našem portalu www.djeca.org!

----------


## Lanche

Nika, hvala, trudimo se :Smile: 

Rioss, Strobery Shortcake dade link, sorry sto nisam vidjela prije, tek sad vidim tvoju poruku! To je odlicno, dakle defintivno sad vec imamo ekipu i u Sirokom :Smile: 
Hajde se javi na moj mail, molim te ako ti nije problem, malo mi ruzno da zachatavam temu, a i lakse ce nam biti komunicirati.
 (ne volim linkati na nasu stranicu na drugim forumima, to mi nekako ko da uzurpiram tudje vlasnistvo :/ )
uglavnom, moj mail je lana.zeherovic@djeca.org, ima i onaj opci, djeca@djeca on stize i meni izmedju ostalih, pa ti objasnim kako se uclanis, sta radimo, dogovorimo se oko ostalih stvari.

A mi cemo taman u julu ako se ne iskomplikuje imati obuku za savjetnike, pa sve onda ide u kompletu.

----------


## Lanche

U organizaciji udruženja DjeCa 11.04.2009 sa početkom u 11:00 do 13:00h, na parkingu kod hotela Bristol (Max Line autoškola) održati će se pregled autosjedalica. Pregled obuhvata kontrolu ispravnosti sjedalice, njeno pravilno postavljanje kao i pružanje informacija roditeljima u vezi sa pravilnom upotrebom autosjedalica od strane educiranih savjetnika udruženja. Molimo sve roditelje da ukoliko posjeduju originalno uputstvo autosjedalice isto obavezno ponesu!

wewa, dolazis?

----------


## Lanche

pregled je u Sarajevu, to sam zaboravila napisati :Smile:

----------


## Lanche

Konačno idemo i Banja Luku!!!





Na prakingu prodajnog centra Pevec u Banja Luci 25.04.2009. od 11:00 do 13:00h održati će se besplatan pregled autosjedalica za sve roditelje.

----------


## vještičica

Moj mali doprinos

----------


## Lanche

Vještičica hvala!!!!

----------


## vještičica

Pa kad već ne mogu doći, bar medijski da vas podržim  :Kiss: 

Doći će vam čarobnjak i dovesti _apprentice_  Micu vještičicu  :Grin:  (a možda i TV ekipu)

----------


## triplemama

> Pa kad već ne mogu doći, bar medijski da vas podržim 
> 
> Doći će vam čarobnjak i dovesti _apprentice_  Micu vještičicu  (a možda i TV ekipu)


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Maslačkica

> U organizaciji udruženja DjeCa 11.04.2009 sa početkom u 11:00 do 13:00h, na parkingu kod hotela Bristol (Max Line autoškola) održati će se pregled autosjedalica. Pregled obuhvata kontrolu ispravnosti sjedalice, njeno pravilno postavljanje kao i pružanje informacija roditeljima u vezi sa pravilnom upotrebom autosjedalica od strane educiranih savjetnika udruženja. Molimo sve roditelje da ukoliko posjeduju originalno uputstvo autosjedalice isto obavezno ponesu!
> 
> wewa, dolazis?


Jaooo, ovo ste vi bili na parkingu, a ja se čudom čudim ko to "kampira" sa suncobranom.... 
Bravo za vaš rad!!!

----------


## Lanche

Ne stignem odgovoriti, sorry..
Da to smo bili mi, sa sve suncobranom :Smile: 
Bilo je lijepo vrijeme, i baš mi je žao što je bio tako loš odziv (svega 7 automobila), ali treba vremena da to i kod nas zaživi, nedamo se omesti :Smile: 
Valjda će sad u banja Luci biti bolji odziv, 25.04. je prvi pregled :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Bilo je lijepo vrijeme, i baš mi je žao što je bio tako loš odziv (svega 7 automobila), ali treba vremena da to i kod nas zaživi, nedamo se omesti


U svakom slučaju se nedajte omesti!!! Ali, npr. ja sam za to saznala na ovom forumu i vidjela sam vaš link i gdje je još bila obavijesti? 
Stvarno nisam nigdje vidjela niti čula za ovu akciju... 
Ako treba šta, javite se!

----------


## triplemama

Maslačkica sve informacije možeš naći na http://www.djeca.org/site/index.php na kalendaru

----------


## Lanche

Bila je obavjest na radio 8, i na našem portalu..ne postoji baš prevelik interes medija da prenose redovno o tome da se pregled održava, a mi nismo dovoljno finansijski potkovani da plaćamo medijsku pažnju i tako onda ne čuje puno ljudi za aktivnosti.

----------


## zgembo

i na radio BIRu i na tv hayat je bila obavijest
(samo se nadam da radio 8 i BIR nisu jedno te isto)
i na forumu Sarajevo x

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

[quote="zgembo"](samo se nadam da radio 8 i BIR nisu jedno te isto)/quote]
Nisu   :Grin:  , jako su različiti.

----------


## Lanche

Još jednom da napomenem:
sutra od 11 do 13 h ispred peveca ako bude lijepo vrijeme i u zatvorenom parkingu peveca ako bude kiša, bespaltni pregled sjedalica u banja Luci :Smile:

----------


## zgembo

iako ja nisam bila u Banja Luci evo informacija sa pregleda:

proljetni suncan dan je vjerovatno Banjalucane izmamio na izletista tako da se ekipa i nije bas slomila od posla. 

bilo je 7 pregledanih austosjedalica, iako se ocekivalo vise za tako veliki grad.

ipak sis cevapi su se pojeli a i oni izvorni banjalucki

sad mi je zao sto nisam isla

----------


## dacabl

Bas nek ti bude zao,meni je drago jer mi je to bio prvi pregled i imala sam priliku da vidim sve grupe autosjedalica. Jedva cekam sledeci pregled  :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Dok se još malo pročuje za nas i malo pojačamo marketing bit će i više roditelja sa sjedalicama. U glavnom, čestitam društvu!

----------


## triplemama

*24.11.* 2009 na parkingu ispred Interexa od 11:00 do 13:00h u ulici Bišće Polje bb biće održan prvi besplatan *pregled dječijih autosjedalica* za sve roditelje u* Mostaru*.

Više na  http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...=454&Itemid=33

----------


## zgembo

*nije 24.11. nego 24.10.* triplemama, malo si se zbunila   :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

> *nije 24.11. nego 24.10.* triplemama, malo si se zbunila


ooo Zgembo ja sam samo copy paste   :Embarassed:

----------


## zgembo

i svi su to radili, a na osnovnom pozivu je bila greska, cijelo jutro ispravljam  :Smile:   :Sad:

----------


## tweety

Sretno, ekipo!

----------


## zgembo

hvala, hvala

----------


## Lanche

još uvijek čekamo zvaničnu potvrdu, ali u okviru ovog pregleda će vjerovatno biti organizovan i informativni punkt sa policijom. Policija će zaustavljati roditelje koji ne koriste autosjedalice, a savjetnici će za sve roditelje obezbjediti brošure o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica i upoznati ih sa izmjenema postojećeg Zakona!!

----------


## Maslačkica

Evo da obavjestim da će uporedo biti BESPLATAN PREGLED AUTOSJEDALICA U MOSTARU, 24.10. 2009 na parkingu ispred Interexa od 11:00 do 13:00h u ulici Bišće Polje bb. 

U isto vrijeme, u istom gradu će se održati i prvi informativni punk s policijom



> Policija će zaustavljati roditelje koji ne koriste autosjedalice, a savjetnici će za sve roditelje obezbjediti brošure o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica i upoznati ih sa izmjenema postojećeg Zakona!!


Više na http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...=454&Itemid=33

Čekamo Vas!  :Smile:

----------


## Nika

Bravo ekipo!!!
Zelim vam puuno posla  :Smile:

----------


## zgembo

Dok se spremam put Mostara samo da još jednom napomenem za danasnji pregled i informaticni punkt.
Naci INTEREX, Bišće polje bb, Mostar od 11,00-13,00

I da još jedna stvar, mnogi znaju da smo mi inicijatori izmjena Zakona o osnovama sigurnosti na cestama u BiH, ali ne znam da li znate da na je zakon usvojen.* OD iduce sedmice u BiH je zakonski obavezna autosjedalica*

----------


## daddycool

:Klap:  bravo ekipa

----------


## Maslačkica

Ovdje možete naći informacije i fotografije sa 1. pregleda i punkta u Mostaru.

----------


## apricot

totalno fantastične slike!
šteta da nema komentara

----------


## nina14

Upravo sam slušala na radiju razgovor o subotnjem pregledu - svaka čast  :D 
Nas je pokosila viroza, u to vrijeme smo bili na kontroli kod dr tako da nije bilo šanse da dođemo, možda next time!

----------


## wewa

> Dok se spremam put Mostara samo da još jednom napomenem za danasnji pregled i informaticni punkt.
> Naci INTEREX, Bišće polje bb, Mostar od 11,00-13,00
> 
> I da još jedna stvar, mnogi znaju da smo mi inicijatori izmjena Zakona o osnovama sigurnosti na cestama u BiH, ali ne znam da li znate da na je zakon usvojen.* OD iduce sedmice u BiH je zakonski obavezna autosjedalica*


Svaka cast, narode, uradili ste fenomenalan posao!  :D

----------


## Lanche

14.11. su na redu Banja Luka i Tuzla, u isto vrijeme će se održati pregledi i info punktovi u suradnji sa Policijom.

Za mame i tate iz BiH, važna vijest: Zakon o bezbjednosti u saobracaju, odnosno njegove izmjene stupaju na snagu 03.11.2009.

----------


## Lanche

14.11.2009 biće održan drugi besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Tuzli i Banja Luci. ImagePregled u Tuzli će se održati dana 14.11.2009. godine (subota) u periodu od 11:00h do 13:00h na parkingu kod Panonskog jezera (stari Aero klub) uz podršku FMUP-a i MUP-a TK/Z, a u Banja Luci također 14.11.2009. godine (subota) u periodu od 11:00h do 13.00h na raskrsnici ulica Srpskih branilaca i Olimpijskih pobjednika (u blizini nove zgrade vlade) uz podršku MUP-a RS u organizaciji Udruzenja DjeCa.

----------


## daddycool

pa vi ste stvarno udarnički krenuli  :D

----------


## Ancica

Fakat! Bravo   :Heart:  

I vibrrr vibrrr da bude dobro posjeceno!

----------


## Lanche

Hvala ekipa, trudimo se :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

Danas pregled u Tuzli i Banja Luci   :Heart:

----------


## Lanche

proslo je super, uskoro slikice i komplet izvjestaj :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

kad ti kažeš da je bilo super znači da je bilo fenomenalno  :D

----------


## Lanche

Evo atmosfere sa pegleda.. U Tuzli 18 sjedalica, na tri savjetnika..poginuli su od rada.. Mi u Banja Luci, 5 komada, ali je policija bila super!
Tuzla
Banja LukaLuka

----------


## daddycool

:Klap:  

bravo susjedi

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

A smijemo li prikeljit link na youtube, na prilog o našim sjedaličarima u auto-emisiji?   :Embarassed:

----------


## wewa

wow, super to ide, svaka vam cast!  nadam se i da ce se tuzlanska ekipa prosiriti!   :Heart:

----------


## tweety

woooow

ekipo,   :Heart:  !

----------


## Maslačkica

Evo malo detaljnije  o pregledima u Tuzli i Banja Luci.

----------


## Lanche

U nedelju,06.12.2009. pregled autosjedalica u Sarajevu. jvim vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## triplemama

13.12.2009. na parkingu ispred zeničke Arene biće održan prvi besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Zenici. Pregled će trajati od 13:00 do 14:00h,a po potrebi i duže, ukoliko bude dovoljno interesanata.

----------


## triplemama

Pregled u Sarajevu se odgađa (ail biće uskoro)

----------


## triplemama

PREGLED U SARAJEVU 20.12.2009 BBI

----------


## zgembo

U nedjelju 13.06.2010. od 9:30 do 11:30 na parkingu ispred Tuša u MOSTARU će se odrzati drugi po redu pregled autosjedalica u Mostaru

----------

